# Skin rash under armpit



## Helenmcg2 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hi Iv recently adopted a v ..iv noticed he had a red sore under one armpit put his new jacket on today and don’t know if it’s been that rubbing off him can anyone suggest anything I can do for it ..??


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

My dogs sometimes get red marks like that when they're on a check cord. The check cord will pick up moisture and grit, and act like sandpaper. I always feel bad when I notice it.
Something appears to be rubbing him in that area. The leash, the coat, or maybe something that just need some time to heal from a previous practice.
It's kinda hard to get a dog to not lick, and stay still, but some Colloidal Silver cream should help that.


----------



## Helenmcg2 (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks I think it’s came from the jacket he had on ..as it’s snowing here in Scotland thanks for your feedback if you can recommend a decent coat, jumper ,jacket I’d be very grateful as he hates the cold and rain .


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Helenmcg2


This is the coat we are currently using.
https://www.weatherbeeta.com/weatherbeeta-parka-1200d-dog-coat

They do make one based on the same body with a higher collar that might be better suited for the winds you get with your weather over there. Scotland has some ripping winds!( I spent 3-1/2 years on the Firth of Clyde with the US Submarines Force. The wind that came with the rain and sleet on Holy Loch was brutal at times. )
I don't know if their entire line is available in the UK, but it should be.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not as a treatment after the fact, but as a preventative. I've used Mushers Secret in areas that might get chapped/rubbed.


----------



## Dallyo (Jan 27, 2018)

hurtta jackets are good.


----------



## MaxB (Mar 11, 2019)

We use these guys for jacket, rain coat and jumper. Great quality, comfy and everyone comments on the colours. 

Custom made, and free shipping in Europe, so hurry before Brexit truly kicks in. 😳

https://vizslatea.com/


----------

